# my projest r33 gts with one off headlight conversion



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Peeps, I got banned from driving for 6 months ( in january 2006 ) so i had no choice but to sell my r33 v-spec to "japfreak786" 

So I have been working on a skyline for the past 2 months as my ban will finish at the end of this month. 

just wanna show you what i have been doing to the car.

pictures are attached below:-

*This is what the front end looked like when i got the car*

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/gtsbumperliker33gtr005.jpg

*Pictures of the car with the nismo wheels and brand new front bumper*

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem001.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem005.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem007.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem008.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem009.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem011.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem012.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem015.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem016.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem018.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33lmgtstypem020.jpg

*Picture of the headlight conversion done by me*

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33gtslmblueheadlightconversiontook.jpg

I have been working on the car for the past 2 months and the pictures attached above are over 3 weeks old.

Since then i have added nismo z-tune decals on the bonnet and running across the sides.

I have also had a full leather interior done in black and blue. I had the blue leather matched with the colour from the exterior of the car and the leather was then dyed to match. The front seats have been replaced with recaro seats and they have also been re-trimmed in leather.

I should be getting my seats back tomorrow. Soon as i have the chance i will take more pictures of the interior and also the decals. 

Please feel free to tell me what you think.    

zee
07875 305293


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Shame about the badge on the boot. 

What model Nismo wheels are they ?


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

looking good, need to see those headlights directly from the front though


----------



## bertbeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

im not too sure about the lights myself. i think the originals suit it better but then id like to see more angles really. really aggressive looking car though :smokin:


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

very nice mate


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

not keen on the headlights myself, and dude, GTR badges on a GTS - not the way to go in my opinion.

Other than those two minor things the car looks good, really really good. Paint work especially looks top notch.

D.


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

looks fresh and funky just ready for the summer  also interested in seeing the headlight conversion straight on, interesting :smokin: 

PS: are they gtr rear arches too? 

woo


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

:smokin: ,we nearly bought this one aswell!!!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

JasonO said:


> What model Nismo wheels are they ?


I was gonna ask the same, never seen those before?

Alex B


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Having done a headlight conversion to my own car, I decided on keeping the front lense cover for aerodynamics and aesthetics.

Won't your headlights affect the aerodynamics without the covers on?


----------



## mammaryman (Jun 11, 2005)

matt j said:


> Having done a headlight conversion to my own car, I decided on keeping the front lense cover for aerodynamics and aesthetics.
> 
> Won't your headlights affect the aerodynamics without the covers on?



Thats my question exactly.....I would like to do the same to my headlights as my lenses are buggered inside and out. How easy was it to do, I'm assuming you've sealed the gap between the headlight lens and the surround. I'd be really interested to see how it has affected the aerodynamics as I'm worried it will make quite a large difference.


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

heres some more pictures of the headlights from different angles:-

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33gtslmblueheadlightconversiont-3.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33gtslmblueheadlightconversiont-2.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/r33gtslmblueheadlightconversiont-1.jpg

"Jason0" + "DaleHarrison" I have completely de-badged the car now as the pictures are 3 weeks old, and they are not nismo wheels they are works wheels as they have a works badged on the inner rim its just that they had nismo badges on them so i thought they were nismo wheels.

"doctawoo" yes they are gtr complete rear quarters.

"matt j" yes i suppose you are right it will affect the aerodynamics with the front headlight lens covers removed, but i am not going to be driving the car on a track and never have, so i suppose its ok.

Thanks for all your comments i appreciate it. 

Zee


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

black r33 vspec said:


> "Jason0" + "DaleHarrison" I have completely de-badged the car now as the pictures are 3 weeks old, and they are not nismo wheels they are works wheels as they have a works badged on the inner rim its just that they had nismo badges on them so i thought they were nismo wheels.



In that case, apart from the lights (which are purely a taste thing - and not my cup of tea) the car is :smokin: - good job


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

hmmmm, can you make me some, how much?
the only thing asthetically letting mine down (IMO) is the dull plastic lights and i cant find xenons!

cool work  something different from the rest

woo


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Peeps,

I have new pictures of my nismo z-tune stripes and decals, and also pics of my new leather interior

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image018.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image019.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image021.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image023.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image032.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image034.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image036.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image033.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image024.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image025.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/atr786/Image026.jpg

What do you guys think..??

zee


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

dont turn your radio on


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry Hi5 i didnt quite get what you mean..!!!!!

u takin the ****..??


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

YEA LOOKS VERY NICE INSIDE & OUT ,DONE A FINE JOB THERE


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks GTR RICH its not been easy but its the results of very hard work, and everythings been done by myself in 2 months from interior to exterior and engine mods.

I am happy with the results

zee


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

black r33 vspec said:


> Sorry Hi5 i didnt quite get what you mean..!!!!!
> 
> u takin the ****..??


kinda, your aerial is buried under your spoiler


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

ohh no its fine there is a hole in the spoiler and the aerial comes straight through it without any problems

thanks


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Thought u said you'd debadged it mate? Can still see 'GTR' badge on back end in latest foto's

Nismo stripes are looking good tho


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

look a little wonkey to me


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

black r33 vspec said:


> "Jason0" + "DaleHarrison" I have completely de-badged the car now as the pictures are 3 weeks old,Zee


badges still there 

looks very good stripes suit it imho and the interior looks very smart


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Looks great, not too sure about the headlights though, look a bit too much like the stickers you used to get at Halfrauds


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi "c h a v"  

There isnt even a comparison between the picture of the lights you have shown and my headlight conversion.

Firstly the picture you have shown is a stick on which is one dimensional, where as mine are three dimensional and definately dont look like stickers.

I think specsavers have a special offer on at the moment, pay them a visit as you wont regret it...!!!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I thought you were doing quite well until i saw the "Nismo Stripes".
sorry but they are nowhere near the correct size and personally i think they look totally naff, however the paint job looks top job.


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Best


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

not too sure on the headlights too...but other than that good job

why not just buy a gtr....all this must have set you back a bit


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I agree with playasyougo entirely, I thought it looked absolutely awesome before the light conversion and stripes were added.

Great job though and a stunning looking car :smokin:


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> not too sure on the headlights too...but other than that good job
> 
> why not just buy a gtr....all this must have set you back a bit


Maybe because he likes RWD?
I have often thought what GTR rear 1/4s would go like on a GTS.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I quite like the headlamp conversion, one of mine is a bit manky too and I was thinking of doing the same, But I saw one done a while back that looked kinda poor so I didnt bother, But these ones look ok....

Mark.


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

I personally thought that the car looked too plain and looked to me as though there was something missing from the car.

When i put the stripes on and also did the headlight conversion it was like the icing on the cake, thats my opinion.

I appreciate everyones comments and dont mind if there are any negative comments/feedback as everyone has a different taste.

The reason why i did the gts was because i like rear wheel drive and having owned a gtr that i sold to "japfreak786" it was a very nice gtr one of a kind in black, but it felt abit heavy.

The gts feels nimble and always on its feet, if you get what i mean.....:smokin:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

and his old gtr was datti!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Haribo said:


> and his old gtr was datti!


trying to say the daddy


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

no, im tranning to have a laugh and say that your gtr looks reali nice


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

i really like it think the stripes and headlight conversion work well nice job:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Haribo said:


> no, im tranning to have a laugh and say that your gtr looks reali nice


ah cool


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

i like the headlights.. mainly because it really is diffreent. strips aint my cuppa, but aint bad! might do mine like that at some point.

how did you actually do the lights liek that?


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Just cut the plastic cover off from the front of the headlight and then neaten the edges by filling then in with fibreglass or bondo/body filler to get that smooth finish.

but all i can say that its easier said than done.


----------



## dav11 (Jun 21, 2006)

car looks vry nice!! what front bumper is that?


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi "dav11"

I dont know what make it is.

I got it from my friend who makes them, he sells them at £275.00 and £25.00 for delivery

let me know if you want one.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

black r33 vspec said:


> Hi "dav11"
> 
> I dont know what make it is.
> 
> ...


We do trade accounts, let me know if your friend wants one.


----------



## paddy145 (Jun 23, 2006)

Where can you buy that kit from ? I have just left the Vauxhall scene and have bought a r33 gts non turbo to start modifying.


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

*slightly off topic*

Hi peeps,

I know this one is off the topic but after a long hard discussion with my wife the car has to go as i cannot afford the insurance.

I have been quoted £3600 with 8 points and i am 24, i have been trying various insurance companies for the past 3 weeks and this is the lowest quote i have got.

Its also to do with the area i live in, i have been told by most insurers that if i lived out of bradford i would be much better off.

so i will be putting her up on the "for sale" section and she's also been advertised on autotrader and ebay today.

the only thing the car needs for the project to be completed is some spark plugs.

any interests please let me know 

zee


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Noticed it's on ebay as a GTR though  

GTR Blue


----------



## black r33 vspec (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi "matt j" 

The only place its says gtr is on the title so i get more hits when people are searching for a r33 gts or gtr

if you read the description its clearly states that its a gts type motorsport


----------

